

Harvard scientists are modifying yeast to mass produce LSD - Alex3917
http://m.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/jun/21/scientists-make-lsd-from-microbes?cat=science&type=article

======
mukyu
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/jun/21/scientist...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/jun/21/scientists-
make-lsd-from-microbes?cat=science&type=article) non-mobile link

